# Boot to the Groin!



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

Take _that_!


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 29, 2003)

IS a BOOT to the GROIN!!!!   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

S.O.B. I'm glad I wasn't on the receiving end of that one.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

Goddamn.....Seig I hope you have that notebook at the ready! :erg:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Take that! *




AHHHHHHH*!* YEEEEOOOOUCHHHHEEEE*!!!!!!* :erg: :erg: :erg:

Do soccer players wear cups???


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *AHHHHHHH! YEEEEOOOOUCHHHHEEEE!!!!!! :erg: :erg: :erg:
> 
> Do soccer players wear cups???  *




Yeah, with stuff like that you have to!


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 29, 2003)

cringes


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 30, 2003)

I got to get a pair of those Spikes...

:EG:


'The Queen of Pain'


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I got to get a pair of those Spikes...
> 
> :EG:
> ...



:anic:.......uh oh


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2003)

What could be worse than a _boot_ to the groin?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What could be worse than a boot to the groin? *



****ing Hell!!!!!!!!! *Horn to the Groin* :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2003)

...or _Squeeze the Peaches_ for you Kenpoka.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 30, 2003)

Arnisador your starting to scare me.


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

That first kick was not a BOOT to the groin, it was shin.....still effective though.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That first kick was not a BOOT to the groin, it was shin*



A purist!


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *A purist! *


Absolutely!  When I'm gone, I don't want you animals sullying my art.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Take that! *



And take that too!  
*Yeeeahhhhhouzzzay!!!*


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What could be worse than a boot to the groin? *



And while were on the subject of tearing someone a new a_hole...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

How the hell did those two get into that position!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *...or Squeeze the Peaches for you Kenpoka. *



Who taught you our technique?????? :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *How the hell did those two get into that position!  *



If you practiced TKD you would know.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *And take that too!
> Yeeeahhhhhouzzzay!!!  *



Nice height on the kicks.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 30, 2003)

It's all good...


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 30, 2003)

A boot to the groin is an important way to start the day.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If you practiced TKD you would know. *



Thank you for setting the youngster straight...  

 :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Seig (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *And take that too!
> Yeeeahhhhhouzzzay!!!  *


An aerial boot to the groin, he may be elligible for advancement.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *An aerial boot to the groin, he may be elligible for advancement..... *



He looks like he has some potential.


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He looks like he has some potential. *


Some, but he really needs to work on his hand placement


----------

